# Wilier Izoard Rocks!



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

OK... just got my first week (150 miles) in on my new Izoard; here's a quick review (and a pic):
View attachment 180170



Set-up
Frame Size = L
Gruppo = Campy Centaur Carbon (10 sp), 50/34 x 11-25
Saddle = Fizik Aliante Carbon
Bar / Stem = Oval Concepts (alloy stem, carbon bar)
Pedals = Speedplay LA
Wheels = Mavic Kysirium SL
Tires = Conty 4000S
Weight = 15.6 lbs (w/o seat bag, computer or bottles)

To start, this bike was my reward for a long, hard summer and dropping 20lbs since March. I was riding a 2006 Lemond Buenos Aires with the same gruppo and wheels as above (bought a new gruppo for this build, moved the wheels over and put cheap wheels on the Lemond so I have a backup). 

I picked the Izoard based on reviews from this forum and others, and after seeing one in the flesh in LA. Plus, I rode a Mortirolo in Italy last year and I wanted a frame that not everyone has. Since no local LBS carries Wilier, I purchased the frame and other bits online from Competitive Cyclist and the gruppo from Total Cycling and did the build myself.

Even using the same wheels, the Izoard is over 2 lbs lighter than the Lemond, and boy, does it show! It climbs like a demon, corners and descends crisply and is great on the flats. I was noticeably faster on the Saturday group ride, and added almost a full mph to my Sunday 40 miler (I'm sure there's some placebo effect, so I'll be interested to see if these results hold up). I personally think Wilier is under-represented and under-rated in the US, but I'm stoked to have a great bike that turns a few heads!

Stupendo!


----------



## Wongman (Apr 22, 2009)

Gorgeous.


----------



## micuthegreat (Mar 22, 2009)

Lovely bike  
Just curious are you sure the bike only weighs 15.6lbs?


----------



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

*According to the bathroom scale...*

...me and the bike weigh 15.6 lbs more than me alone... so it's bathroom scale accurate... I was surprised too, I thought it'd be over 16, but it definitely feels a lot lighter than the Lemond...YRMV


----------



## micuthegreat (Mar 22, 2009)

Sweet, the izoard really is for value in that case! I've weighed mine in the same way and it weighed in at around 7.8kgs with similar bike setup as yours but my bath scales are horribly inaccurate so I'll be going by your weight instead


----------



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

*Carbon bits, no doubt*

I notice from your pic on another thread that your ride has alloy cranks / shifters / seat post... I went all carbon, baby (including saddle and bars)! Not sure whether my wheelset is any lighter... anyways, it's still a fantastic ride, no?


----------



## micuthegreat (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah i've got centaur and fulcrum 1 ~ so pobably around 200 grams heavier. Ride is still supeb


----------



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

*tell ya what...*

... I just got new batteries for the scale... I'll re-weigh tonight (we're still more than 200g apart  )


----------

